# Foam??



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Had to run a conduit to a pole recently set by POCO and found this:




















The pole had been back filled with foam, similar to what is sprayed in houses. When I first saw it I thought " this is either brilliant or stupid". Maybe you linemen can clue me in to what the reasoning is. Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Not a lineman but I wonder if it is bentonite which is a clay that hardens when it gets wet


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Not a lineman but I wonder if it is bentonite which is a clay that hardens when it gets wet


It is without a doubt foam, maybe hard to tell from the iPhone pics because it doesn't contrast much from the white rock spoil all around. I'm wondering if it is a labor saver or maybe to protect the pole from rotting at grade level.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

This post makes me cry a little bit. Do you not work with POCO's very much? 
This is a very common thing, They use it to set poles every single day.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> This post makes me cry a little bit. Do you not work with POCO's very much?
> This is a very common thing, They use it to set poles every single day.


I never have seen it but I rarely get involved with their poles. That is their job to the building


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I never have seen it but I rarely get involved with their poles. That is their job to the building


Not around here. Underground our pipe their wire. Overhead it's theirs to the drip loop. 

I have not seen any foam tho. Nor have I used any when I set a pole.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> This post makes me cry a little bit. Do you not work with POCO's very much?
> This is a very common thing, They use it to set poles every single day.


Never seen that around here and the POCO just changed out/upgraded 2 miles of power poles.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Used some earlier this year for a temp service. Similar to this one, though it came in a single 2 part bag. Just snap and mix, pour into hole. Pretty handy.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> This post makes me cry a little bit. Do you not work with POCO's very much?
> This is a very common thing, They use it to set poles every single day.


Work with them lots, both construction and maintenance. I have never seen nor heard of this before.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

It's pole crete, a 2 part foam it is designed to set poles, we use it on direct burial fiberglass poles. It sets in minutes and stabilizes poles that are set in crappy soil. The only problem we have noticed it doesn't cure well in cold weather. It really sets the pole solidly.


----------



## Bipeflier (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.rainbowtech.net/products/view.php?cn=2877#applications

Applications
Use POLE SETTING FOAM for:

New poles - transmission and distribution
Leaning pole
Street lighting poles
Dusk-to-Dawn light poles
Gate and fence posts
Highway DOT sign post
Pad leveling
Basic Information

POLE SETTING FOAM saves money and increases efficiency. It replaces traditional methods of backfilling distribution poles, transmission poles, and decorative street lighting during installation.
POLE SETTING FOAM is a hydrophobic two-part polyurethane foam that expands to fill the peripheral void between a utility pole and the hole. It forms a low-density, high-strength foam that can structurally support the pole and maintain its upright positioning. POLE SETTING FOAM also serves as a redundant environmental barrier between the pole material and its surroundings.
POLE SETTING FOAM displays excellent adhesion to most pole materials, including wood poles treated with pentachlorophenol, CCA, ACA, etc. and without the use of primers. After mixing, it foams immediately and reaches 50% of full strength in approximately 3 minutes and 80% within 60 minutes. Once poured, the POLE SETTING FOAM expands approximately 15 times its original volume and sets the pole in 3 minutes creating a proven solid foundation material. It removes the need to backfill by traditional methods and the "tamping" associated with it.
POLE SETTING FOAM significantly reduces labor requirements as no backfilling is required and hardware can be strung after 15 minutes.
Because POLE SETTING FOAM is hydrophobic, its physical properties will not be affected by wet soil or small amount of standing water in the hole; however, we recommend the standing water does not exceed 2 inches with the structure in the hole.
Features & Benefits
Superior to stone in resistance to overturning and equal to crushed stone against upliftEliminates the need to transport heavy rock and stone backfillHardens quickly (10 - 15 minutes) with compressive strengths three to four times that of tamped soilPoles are set faster, thus restoring service to the customer quicker and with added strength


----------

